# Suche Siemens-Produkte



## SPS-Jack (1 September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wer kann mir helfen. Suche folgende Artikel von Siemens zu guten Konditionen. Keine Gebrauchtware. Der Sigel muß noch unbeschädigt sein.
Wenn der Preis ok ist, dann kann derjenige sich auf eine Dauerbestellung freuen im Monat freuen.

Ich brauche diese Sachen jetzt 3 mal. 
Bitte über PN melden. 
DANKE!

Gruß
SPS-Jack


6ES7 392-1AJ00-0AA0

6ES7 392-1AM00-0AA0

6SL 3120-2TE21-0AA3

6AV 1425-0AA00-0AA0

6SL 3130-6AE21-0AA0

6SL 3120-2TE13-0AA3

6AV6 643-0DD01-1AX1

6SL 3000-0CER1-0AA0

6EP 1436-3BA00

6ES7 153-1AA03-0XB0

6ES7 321-1BH02-0AA0

6ES7 322-1BL00-0AA0

6ES7 331-1KF01-0AB0


----------



## Markus (1 September 2008)

wieso gehste nicht direkt zu siemens?


----------



## SPS-Jack (1 September 2008)

sorry admin, aber das war eine unnötige frage.

hoffentlich verstehst du spaß?! 
weil mir immer die schuhe meines siemensvertreters nicht gefallen 

also nochmal: bei wem könnte ich zu guten konditionen die teile für meine projekte bekommen? 


gruß
sps-jack


----------



## Markus (1 September 2008)

na wenn du meinst, ich geb dir 15% auf liste, ohne dass ich mir den kram jetzt angesehen habe - in dem fall aber nur vorkasse, da versteh ich nämlich keinen spass...


----------



## gravieren (2 September 2008)

>ich geb dir 15% auf liste
Das ist ein faires Angebot.


>in dem fall aber nur vorkasse
Das ist doch wohl logisch, bedurfte eigenlich KEINER Bemerkung.



*ACK*


----------



## PhilippL (2 September 2008)

Hi,

@SPS-Jack: Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht die Positionen zusammen zusuchen und Preise aufzustellen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das deine aufgelistete Position 4 einen Fehler in der Bestellnummer hat. Bitte prüf das doch nochmals und ich erstell dir ein Angebot.

Gruß

PhilippL


----------

